# Baldor Grinder Questions



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I officially think I have too many  Baldors, and may put one up for sale.  Before I go into detail about that, I have a few questions on my other Baldors.
First, I picked up, for a sweet price, a vintage Baldor and pedestal from the early 70's. It has those expensive light shields (expensive on ebay, anyways) on them.  I can't help but think that those bulky light sheilds would get in the way.  Below is a pic.  Sorry for the quality.  
If any of you guys have experience with these lights, please "enlighten" me.


Also, on my carbide grinder, it is missing the bottom trays/dishes.  
Is that a big deal?  What were these trays meant for?


Attached to the carbide grinder is this wheel:


I couldn't find any info off the Internet from the brand and number listed on the wheel.  This looks like it could be a Chinese diamond wheel, but when I touchecked the wheel, it is smooth.  Is this just a worn out diamind wheel?

Finally, for anyone in the Bay Area, if you think you would be interested in a 7" wheel Baldor grinder with no pedestal, feel free to let me know.  I am 90% positive I will want to let go of one.  Will supply pic later when I know which one I would sell, but it would be a deal compared to craigslist prices.

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 7, 2018)

That style grinding wheel is called a Metal Bond Grinding wheel... They are extremely expensive....


----------



## benmychree (Dec 7, 2018)

The carbide grinders came with a drip cup that mounted on the stud on top of the wheel guard, the drip tray catches the drips; one should not use a diamond wheel without some type of water based coolant.  The drip from the cup should be introduced to the wheel from inside the wheel counterbore, the drip cup is fitted with a needle valve and a bent piece of copper tube to direct the coolant accordingly.


----------



## T. J. (Dec 7, 2018)

I recently bought a replacement drip tray for my Baldor carbide grinder. It was around $60 if I remember correctly. My grinder looks newer than yours, but the trays may be the same. You should be able to get one from any Baldor dealer. I got mine from Motion Industries.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 7, 2018)

SPI is Swiss Precision Instruments
_NOT_ a chinese wheel! 
https://www.swissprec.com/catalog.html?pageLabel=536


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 7, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> SPI is Swiss Precision Instruments
> _NOT_ a chinese wheel!
> https://www.swissprec.com/catalog.html?pageLabel=536


Thank you for the correction, Ulma Doctor 
Do you know if these wheels are supposed to be smooth?


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 7, 2018)

Cooter Brown said:


> That style grinding wheel is called a Metal Bond Grinding wheel... They are extremely expensive....


Thank you Cooter Brown.  I will google this type of wheel.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 8, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Thank you for the correction, Ulma Doctor
> Do you know if these wheels are supposed to be smooth?


the diamonds can be quite fine , it may resemble a smooth surface.
if you scratch your fingernail across the surface, you may detect some grains if the wheel is not a super fine grit.
from the picture it appears to have life left in the wheel.

on my similar grinder i have a CBN wheel on one side and a diamond wheel on the other
the CBN i use for the HSS tooling and the diamond is for carbide


----------



## hman (Dec 8, 2018)

I bought a similar Baldor some years ago (2014), also missing drip trays.  Checked Baldor (as did T.J.), and got sticker shock.  Just for fun, checked Grizzle.  Lo and behold, they have a similar grinder. Water trays (item #22, p/n PH7762022) are $14.25.  I bought two and was able to fit them!
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h7762/parts  (second page)
Photo of a Grizzle tray on my Baldor.  The screw indicated by the red arrow keeps the tray in place on the posts (which I drilled & tapped)


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 8, 2018)

hman said:


> I bought a similar Baldor some years ago (2014), also missing drip trays.  Checked Baldor (as did T.J.), and got sticker shock.  Just for fun, checked Grizzle.  Lo and behold, they have a similar grinder. Water trays (item #22, p/n PH7762022) are $14.25.  I bought two and was able to fit them!
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/h7762/parts  (second page)
> Photo of a Grizzle tray on my Baldor.  The screw indicated by the red arrow keeps the tray in place on the posts (which I drilled & tapped)
> View attachment 281788


Omg.  I love you!  I mean that in a platonic, non-harassing way Lol. ;-)  Thanks For sharing!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 8, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Omg.  I love you!  Thanks For sharing!





hman said:


> I bought a similar Baldor some years ago (2014), also missing drip trays.  Checked Baldor (as did T.J.), and got sticker shock.  Just for fun, checked Grizzle.  Lo and behold, they have a similar grinder. Water trays (item #22, p/n PH7762022) are $14.25.  I bought two and was able to fit them!
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/h7762/parts  (second page)
> Photo of a Grizzle tray on my Baldor.  The screw indicated by the red arrow keeps the tray in place on the posts (which I drilled & tapped)
> View attachment 281788


Well, even though it cost more than just $14.25 each, it is still WAY cheaper than getting a use ONE off ebay.  ONE used Baldor tray goes for about $100.  So, I am happy paying what I did for the Grizzly trays


I love how the price magically went up to $28.50 per unit when I added the item into my cart.   I just sent an email to customer service to find out if I get 2 trays since the price is exactly double what the webpage stated.


----------



## hman (Dec 8, 2018)

Happy to help!  Hope you get the !!&^^$(%&*^!! pricing straightened out.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 8, 2018)

That is very strange.... It didn't double for me...


----------



## Jimsehr (Dec 8, 2018)

I hope you know that the diamond wheel you show is for finishing a carbide tool , 
Not for roughing. And as far as the tray goes all it is for is to catching the Liquid from the wheel. And in all my 60 some years  I have used a kerosene dipped rag 
Against the diamond wheel instead of dripping water . Because of the mess.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 8, 2018)

Shouldn't have doubled like that Susan- I just tried it myself (but didn't order) and got the same result as Cooter
You should call them
mark


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 8, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Shouldn't have doubled like that Susan- I just tried it myself (but didn't order) and got the same result as Cooter
> You should call them
> mark


It turns out to be some glitch with the website.  I later deleted the dishes from my cart (my cart empty since I ordered the cheap water valve and pipe for my Baldor cup too), then I re-added it.  When I re-added it, it showed at $14.25. Then, I updated it to 2 units and checked out.  Make sure to give Grizzly your email so they can email you a 10% coupon code before you buy anything.


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 8, 2018)

PM sent on the grinder (just in case)


----------



## pstemari (Dec 9, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> SPI is Swiss Precision Instruments
> _NOT_ a chinese wheel!
> https://www.swissprec.com/catalog.html?pageLabel=536


SPI has about as many Swiss tools as Harbor Freight has American. Almost everything they sell is a Chicom import.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 9, 2018)

they are getting $400 for chinese diamond wheels if that's the case


----------



## Aukai (Dec 9, 2018)

I have 2 kids in the bay area, let me know what you decide.....


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 9, 2018)

ACHiPo said:


> PM sent on the grinder (just in case)


I just replied to your pm.  Sometimes, don't check my emails, messages, etc for a day or 2.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 9, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Shouldn't have doubled like that Susan- I just tried it myself (but didn't order) and got the same result as Cooter
> You should call them
> mark


It's all good.  I think they corrected it after getting my emaIL last night since I was able to order today with zero glitches


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 9, 2018)

Aukai said:


> I have 2 kids in the bay area, let me know what you decide.....


???? Did I miss a previous reply from you????


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 9, 2018)

Aukai said:


> I have 2 kids in the bay area, let me know what you decide.....


Fyi, not looking to expand my family....2 is enough, and the factory is closed


----------



## Aukai (Dec 9, 2018)

1 PHD, 1 ER RN, you sure? LOL....Someone would be able to pick it up if needed.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 9, 2018)

Aukai said:


> 1 PHD, 1 ER RN, you sure? LOL....Someone would be able to pick it up if needed.


Pick what up?  Dude, your vague messages are coming across as creepy or desperate, fyi


----------



## Aukai (Dec 9, 2018)

My apologies, you were stating about selling baldors, I may have missed a post in between. One of my kids would be able to get a machine from you, if you should decide to sell one.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 9, 2018)

Aukai said:


> My apologies, you were stating about selling baldors, I may have missed a post in between. One of my kids would be able to get a machine from you, if you should decide to sell one.


LOL!!  Yes, of course!  Why else would you mention, "1 PHD, 1 ER RN.."
Unfortunately, another member PM'd me about the Baldor before you.  Should he decide to not buy it, I will contact you.
Thanks for your interest ;-)


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 9, 2018)

Aukai said:


> My apologies, you were stating about selling baldors, I may have missed a post in between. One of my kids would be able to get a machine from you, if you should decide to sell one.


Also, I apologize for misinterpretting your message.  I get hit on by guys, and assumed wrong about your messages.
Susan


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 15, 2018)

hman said:


> I bought a similar Baldor some years ago (2014), also missing drip trays.  Checked Baldor (as did T.J.), and got sticker shock.  Just for fun, checked Grizzle.  Lo and behold, they have a similar grinder. Water trays (item #22, p/n PH7762022) are $14.25.  I bought two and was able to fit them!
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/h7762/parts  (second page)
> Photo of a Grizzle tray on my Baldor.  The screw indicated by the red arrow keeps the tray in place on the posts (which I drilled & tapped)
> View attachment 281788


Hman,
I wanted to thank you again for sharing with me that Grizzly link.
Fyi, I only happened to have an extra Baldor water cup due to an order mishap with MSC.  They had a webpage for a Baldor cup that also showed the mounting brackets for regular, non carbide tool, grinders.  I received only the cup.  After I spoke to customer service, they said they'd send me the missing mounting hardware.  Instead, they sent me another cup along with the hardware.  I am sharing this story because I wanted to make clear that there is no way i'd buy a spare Baldor cup since they are not cheap.
On the other hand, when I was ordering the coolant trays for my carbide grinder, I saw that Grizzly sold the same water cup for only $10.94 (the cheapest Baldor cup I could find online was $43.20)!  So, I ordered it just to check it out
When it arrived, I was really flabbergasted at how similiar these cups were, as shown here:




The only difference was that the grizzly cup was pre-drilled for the coolant pipe/hose, and, obviously, the color.  There was also an obvious difference in the finish quality (not easily shown in these photos) on the inside of the cups where the Grizzly wasn't as nice looking as the Baldor.
Since my carbide grinder's color isn't the same as the Baldor cup, and since the Grizzly is already drilled, I think I will just paint the Grizzly and use that one.  As for the Baldor cup, I may sell it on ebay.
Anyways, Hman, thanks again for giving us an affordable option to buy replacement parts for our Baldors 

Susan


----------



## hman (Dec 15, 2018)

Happy to be of help!


----------



## projectnut (Dec 20, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> SPI is Swiss Precision Instruments
> _NOT_ a chinese wheel!
> https://www.swissprec.com/catalog.html?pageLabel=536



As mentioned earlier SPI is an American importer of tools.  They originally imported all their measuring equipment from Switzerland, thus the name.  Late in the 20th century the vast majority of the tools carrying that name were made in Japan.  More recently the majority of their tools are imported from China.  And Yes it could be a $400.00 wheel made in China.  They do make some quality items.  Unfortunately most importers are trying to hit a price point so most of the stuff imported to the US is HF quality or lower.  More than likely at that price it was made either in the US or Japan.  Unless you buy it new and it has an inspection tag it's unlikely you'll ever know the origin.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 20, 2018)

i'll make sure i google the name first before i respond


----------



## FLguy (Dec 20, 2018)

T. J. said:


> I recently bought a replacement drip tray for my Baldor carbide grinder. It was around $60 if I remember correctly. My grinder looks newer than yours, but the trays may be the same. You should be able to get one from any Baldor dealer. I got mine from Motion Industries.


   Guys here do some 3D printing.... they could whip out trays and they won't rust. Just a thought.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 3, 2019)

FLguy said:


> Guys here do some 3D printing.... they could whip out trays and they won't rust. Just a thought.


Hi FLguy, when you said, "Guys here do some 3D printing," are you saying all I have to do is post in our forum a request for 3d printing, and members will offer to do it (for a fee, of course)?


----------



## Mark Needham (Jan 3, 2019)

Not all Chinese products are crap.
Not all Australian products are good.
Crapness and Goodness, as Maxwell smart would say, can be obtained anywhere.


----------

